# Have had vertigo for 6 weeks



## Lynne (Feb 4, 2009)

And I haven't been able to work out or go to class in 6 weeks.  That means I'm behind two months in training.  Argh.

The first episode of vertigo left me in bed all day.  The next day I was fine though a little worried about stroke, potassium deficiency, blood clots....

Several weeks later, I had vertigo again.  It came and went.  I was driving when one episode occurred.  There was a car accident on a hilly rural road and we had to turn around.  Sheesh.  I looked over my shoulder and completely lost my vision for a few seconds.  As I continued down the road, I felt like I was drunk.  Then I was ok.

About the third week into off and on vertigo, I had a splitting headache and felt like puking everytime I moved my head.  It was a Sunday, so my husband drove me to a walk-in-clinic.  The doctor on call diagnosed me with having an upper respiratory virus which was causing fluid in the inner ear.  He gave me a prescription for antivert which only treats the symptoms and makes you sleepy.  I didn't fill the Rx because I don't want to sleep all day.  Besides, if the vertigo is bad enough, you will have to lie down anyway.

This past Sunday, the vertigo was so bad that I couldn't move my head without feeling like I wanted to puke.  Monday, I called my doctor's office and they were able to get me in the following day (usually, it's weeks).  

I have sinusitis and even have fluid in my lungs (had no idea; I haven't been doing much coughing).  It's a new strain that causes devastating dizziness.  I've felt pressure in my right ear and seen a little blood.  I haven't been coughing and hacking and all of that.  I did have a cold back in October (probably the source of the sinusitis).

I haven't even been able to use my new elliptical the last few weeks.  

I think about all the endurance and strength I've probably lost.

Oh, well.  Maybe the Zithromax I'm on will kick this thing.  My doctor recommends getting the refill.  I will certainly do that.  I'm not much for antibiotics but sometimes we really need them.

At least I didn't have a stroke!


----------



## searcher (Feb 4, 2009)

Lynne- I know what you are going through.   I don't have these problems myself, but we have several memebers at our gym who have spells similar to vertigo on a regular basis.   Do what the Dr. says and you will be good to go in no time.


----------



## stickarts (Feb 4, 2009)

Get well soon!


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 4, 2009)

Aye, get well soon, duck .  

I've been suffereing similar symptoms, tho' not so severe, recently. 

Again, as with yourself, it seems due to a cold-virus related infection getting into the lymph glands and affecting the inner ear.  On occasions the rooms been spinning around me as I've spent a night on the 'sauce' but without the pleasantness first .


----------



## matt.m (Feb 4, 2009)

Holy crap.  Please do as your doctor instructs and try and get well soon.


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Feb 5, 2009)

Ginger juice is supposed to be good for vertigo.

Celery juice is high in potassium.

Listen to the doc, but do some research on vegetables that can aid your symptoms.  My own bugaboo to watch for is low magnesium levels.  It always starts with slight mood depression, then low energy, then chronic tiredness.  After a day or two of feeling like total crap, the light bulb goes off in my head and I head straight for lean organic beef, and as much broccoli as I can stand.

I used to run marathons and now I practice BJJ.  I have become accustomed to paying super close attention to my diet, and how it coincides with my activity/energy levels.

Perhaps this is your body's alarm system  screaming for missing nutrients?

Get Healed!  Missing out on training is total drag.


----------



## Lynne (Feb 5, 2009)

Dagney Taggert said:


> Ginger juice is supposed to be good for vertigo.
> 
> Celery juice is high in potassium.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for the advice, Dagney.  I wondered about missing nutrients.  My doctor once said I had low potassium.  We all sweat an awful lot in martial arts, too, don't we?


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes!  Sweating also drains you of precious calcium.  I know dairy products get a bad rap, but yogurt is high in calcium, and is excellent for digestion.  

Also, check out organic apple cider vinegar, works wonder for the skin.


----------



## Lynne (Feb 6, 2009)

Dagney Taggert said:


> Yes! Sweating also drains you of precious calcium. I know dairy products get a bad rap, but yogurt is high in calcium, and is excellent for digestion.
> 
> Also, check out organic apple cider vinegar, works wonder for the skin.


 I've been on Depo-Provera for over a 2-1/2 years+ and am worried about losing calcium.  I haven't gotten a bone scan but probably should.

I saw that 2% cheese slices have 25% of the RDA for calcium per slice and thought that was pretty good, too.

Right now, I'm eating Activia since I'm on the Zithromax.


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Feb 7, 2009)

Several years ago I read an article that stated women who are on birth control run a slight risk of running low on magnesium and potassium. ( I am on the pill).  I also read another article about a study done on a men's basketball team.  Researchers literally squeezed the players uniforms at the end of a game, which revealed they were sweating out loads of calcium and slowly depleting their bones (calcium powder corrected the problem).  

I have spent many years doing rigorous physical activity, and have devoted many hours to learning how to navigate my way out of the waters of fatigue.  I know which foods are like kryptonite for my body, and which foods fuel my system with high octane.    

My own formula is as follows: 

Yogurt in the morning.  I add something different each day; flax, berries, bananas, oatmeal, or sunflower seeds.

Lunch is usually rice with some kind of protein and/or vegetables.

I get home late from work, so dinner is a pint glass full of fresh vegetable juice.  I juice a rotating combination of spinach, tomato, beets, celery, carrots, kale, etc....  The juice is filling, and if I am extra hungry, I'll throw together some cheese, crackers, and sardines.

I keep a bag of walnuts in my desk for snacking (nuts get a bad rap, like dairy, but they are an excellent healthy snack).  

At least once a day, I drink one full pint of water with a dash of apple cider vinegar.  

I know that excessive wheat and refined sugars are not the best for me, but high amounts of healthy fats are good.  Basically, my body will respond well to olive oil on a salad, but too much dry toast will make me feel like crap.  

Lynn, I hope you feel better soon, the effects of excess fatigue are just plain annoying.  I have had my own experiences with being laid up in bed without an ounce of energy, and it SUCKS.  This seemed like a good time to share with a fellow martial artist some of the things I have learned over the years.     
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/images/smilies/smileJap.gif


----------



## Lynne (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, Dagney.  I am practicing my forms this week and hope to return to TSD training next week.  I was promoted to 3rd gup at the end of November and I know zero for this belt level.  That's a bit discouraging but I have to remember this isn't a race.  More important to take care of myself.


----------



## teekin (Feb 13, 2009)

Lynne said:


> *I've been on Depo-Provera for over a 2-1/2 years+ *and am worried about losing calcium.  I haven't gotten a bone scan but probably should.
> 
> I saw that 2% cheese slices have 25% of the RDA for calcium per slice and thought that was pretty good, too.
> 
> Right now, I'm eating Activia since I'm on the Zithromax.




Lynne, Depo- Provera :barf::rpo::ticked:. * Please* do some research on where the  human trails were conducted, by whom, and if they were ever repeated or verified by an outside source. I'd be worried about my CA+2 levels as well.
lori


----------



## Carol (Feb 13, 2009)

Might want to lay off the spinning back kicks too...... :rofl:

Seriously though...I hope you feel better soon.  

If it is of any interest...Ionic Fizz Calcium Plus is my favorite.  I don't have low calcium levels but its depressing to watch my mother seemingly shrink before my eyes.  I'm hoping that doesn't happen to me.


----------

